# Help! Fare/Trip Adjustment



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I guess I didn't start the ride when the ride started. Here's my exchange with customer support (names and IDs removed), most recent response first:

(CSR),

If you forget to log in when you get to work, does that mean you don't get paid for the hours you worked?

I have had fares adjusted in the past because of navigation errors. Even though I drove that mileage, following Uber's navigation, I was still docked for the inefficient route. I didn't complain. I felt this was fair to the client. Now, I'm asking for the same. As a partner, I'm only asking for what is right and fair.

Thank you,

Dec 07 08:56

Hi,

The fare begins at the point that the driver slides the "begin trip" button. I realize this can be frustrating but the expectation is that the driver begin the trip at the appropriate time.

Based on your email it seems that you hit the arriving now button, then noticed later that you had not hit begin trip. Unfortunately no adjustment can be made since this is a mistimed trip.

Feel free to let us know if you have other questions.

Best,

*Uber Support*

Dec 07 04:45

(Uber support),

I pushed arriving now. The lady even laughed that it said her Uber was arriving, when she was already in the car at the hotel. So why would the arriving button still be active miles down the road, long after the rider was already notified that her Uber was arriving? This was an app error.

Can you please contact the client and ask where the trip began and ended, and also ask about the network errors? She will tell you that I picked her up at the downtown Hyatt and took her to the airport. And I'm sure she will understand that an adjustment is necessary -- she knew that the app was having network errors.

Also, could you please look at where the trip began? There's no way I could've picked them up in the middle of the interstate!

I drove these UberX customers in an SUV. My profit margin is so narrow as it is.

I don't believe I'm asking for anything unfair. I only want to be compensated for the work I did complete. I have been driving for Uber for 5 weeks, and have completed over 180 rides. This is only the 2nd time there has been an error like this, and the first was my fault (it was on my first night and I accidentally ended the trip too soon).

Thank you,

Sent from my iPhone

Dec 06 20:28

Hi,

Sorry for any confusion. I know this type of situation can be frustrating.

If you hit the arriving now button but did not begin the trip until later in the trip, the fare cannot be adjusted.

Please let us know if you have any additional questions!

Best,

*Uber Support*

Dec 06 20:14

I was diligent about starting the trip. The app was having errors.

Sent from my iPhone

Dec 06 19:32

I'm afraid we cannot adjust this trip. It's the driver's responsibility to begin and end the trip at the appropriate time, as that is how fares are calculated. Riders are charged immediately, and we cannot alter the fare due to a driver's mistake.

Please be diligent about starting the trip once the wheels begin turning. We appreciate your understanding.

Best,

*Uber Support*

Dec 06 12:28

Hello,

I picked up these ladies from the beach and took them to their hotel. They said that they were going to run up to the hotel and grab their bags to head to the airport, and that they were going to grab another Uber to the airport. I told them I would end the ride and then hang around, and if I was still there, I'd be happy to take them.

I was still there when they came back down, and they jumped in the car, but were getting network errors when trying to request. (Resulted in me having to ignore a ride request.) So once they were able to request, I hit arriving now, and thought I started the ride at the downtown Hyatt. When I was almost to the airport exit, I noticed the "arrived" button was still active on the Uber app, so I went ahead and started the ride on the spot. I submitted for review, but I didn't get the chance to explain the situation on the app.

The trip I'm referring to: (trip id removed).

Can I get this corrected?

Thank you,

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Personally I like how has changed their system. You hit arrived. It asks you if you are sure? You confirm and the ap starts the trip.

If you have a drivers office go in and explain this in person. Some times that helps.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Don't think we have one. How do I find out?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

E mail a CSR or ask a fellow driver in your area. 

Of you don't have one the maybe request this issue be escalated to a supervisor. If they refuse then you can go militant and say...ok...so as I understand it you will not work with drivers when you have network issues. In the future if the network experiences issues I will have to terminate or refuse to start the ride for the following reasons.....I am not getting compensated for my time....and...I will not be covered under the commercial insurance due to no evidence that I am actually working in app.

Thank you for this clarification.


Now...I don't re comment you do this unless you are me so.....


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

@thehappytypist any advice?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Partner support, I should say


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Still no response from support, but I got this from Uber:

"We just wanted to say congratulations for having fantastic ratings! Over your past 100 trips you have averaged a 4.85 or better, which is in the top 10% of our partners! Thank you for your continued partnership, and we look forward to many more trips by you on the Uber platform! 

Best,
Uber Operations"

So that's something...


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Shit Partner Support Says:

"We're always working to give partners like you the support you need to succeed. Need help? Contact your local office."


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

That Uber CS answer is wrong. I have had similar issues and the app always tracks you. I just send them an email with the approx start and end times and locations and I always get an adjustment. Uber always knows where you are. What do you think they don't want there cut of the trip? That never happens.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> @thehappytypist any advice?


All I can suggest is to annoy the shit out of the CSR so they get tired of you and send you to management that will know better. If you write a new email it will probably end up merged into your original case. It may be worth a shot, you will probably get a different person.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> All I can suggest is to annoy the shit out of the CSR so they get tired of you and send you to management that will know better. If you write a new email it will probably end up merged into your original case. It may be worth a shot, you will probably get a different person.


After 5 or 6 hours of not hearing back from him, I forwarded the full chain to partner support staying that I hadn't heard back from him and that I would like a supervisor or manager to review it. I got a message back from the same guy saying he escalated it.

Another day has gone by (this issue originated on Saturday!), and I'm still waiting to hear back.

I truly don't believe that I am asking for something unreasonable. One time in 185+ rides I potentially fail to start the ride at the right time and the dude tells me they can't fix it when I know they can. So ridiculous!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

jaymaxx44 said:


> That Uber CS answer is wrong. I have had similar issues and the app always tracks you. I just send them an email with the approx start and end times and locations and I always get an adjustment. Uber always knows where you are. What do you think they don't want there cut of the trip? That never happens.


Seriously, I don't know what that guy's problem was/is. I'm pretty livid about this. That's a pretty big trip to just expect me to eat. And to waste time going back and forth for days and then being ignored or left in the dark for days... I'm just so annoyed.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> After 5 or 6 hours of not hearing back from him, I forwarded the full chain to partner support staying that I hadn't heard back from him and that I would like a supervisor or manager to review it. I got a message back from the same guy saying he escalated it.
> 
> Another day has gone by (this issue originated on Saturday!), and I'm still waiting to hear back.
> 
> I truly don't believe that I am asking for something unreasonable. One time in 185+ rides I potentially fail to start the ride at the right time and the dude tells me they can't fix it when I know they can. So ridiculous!


If it's a technical issue, then it shouldn't be a problem. If it's just a whoopsie, we'll do it once then you're on your own, that's a hard rule. Uber eats that cost since the rider's fare isn't adjusted in those cases.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Next time keep your email simple. 

Hi,

Trip ID ### wasn't started correctly due to network issues on your app. The customer was made aware of this and they understand an adjustment may be made. 

Trip started: address

Trip ended: address

Total time: ## minutes 

Please adjust the trip fare and email me back with confirmation. Thank you.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Out of 180+ fares, this is the first time I have had this happen. And, honestly, I'm not convinced that it was my error, but even if it was, I think I should get this one fixed.

On my first night, I did accidentally end a ride too soon. I should've had them rerequest me on the spot, but it was my very first night, and those little asshole high school ****s had me worked up. Lol


----------



## uberdriversd (Sep 16, 2014)

I have forgotten to begin trips or accidentally ended trips early literally dozens of times and every single time they have paid me. I have loads of complaints, but either the CSR was a dick or the people running your particular local office are dicks. LA has at least once sent out e-mails claiming they would not pay if the trip was not begun correctly, but (in my case) have never followed through on that threat. From a legal point of view, they're obligated to pay.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

I kinda feel bad for the CSR's. It seems like drivers will clog support's email like its a reststop toilet. Try to say everything succinctly in your first email.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Roogy said:


> I kinda feel bad for the CSR's. It seems like drivers will clog support's email like its a reststop toilet. Try to say everything succinctly in your first email.


I have literally had them ask me for more info on previous emails. I could have been more concise, but I was trying to explain the confusion and the extra lengths I went to to accommodate these women.

And I don't feel bad. Uber provides no training, besides a couple of silly videos. Accidents happen occasionally. I still deserve to get paid for the work I completed. It's complete bullshit that I can't call or speak to someone about this. It could be explained in less than 5 minutes. By the way, it's Tuesday. This happened Saturday, and it's still unresolved.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

The support for the drivers at Uber is a joke. Not sure if those people make decent money, but they shouldn't. Any monkey could cut and paste off the web site. Especially with that answer they gave you @JaxBeachDriver 
That right there is what's wrong with the system. An issue with pay and you're stuck sitting around waiting for an email, and that's the email you get. The same nonsense over and over without directly addressing your email. why don't you just call the support phone number lol never mind on that one. Just a suggestion but if that ever happens to me, I'll tell them next time when I realize what happened I'll just cancel the trip and ask the rider to immediately get out of my car. Otherwise you're asking me to drive someone without insurance (just give it a minute, the person reading the email may pass out from hysterical laughter that you believe there's Uber insurance). I had the same thing happen to me three weeks ago. I just started the trip late and explained what happened to the rider, then explained how pathetic Uber support is and how they lie to riders about pay and how it really is.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> The support for the drivers at Uber is a joke. Not sure if those people make decent money, but they shouldn't. Any monkey could cut and paste off the web site. Especially with that answer they gave you @JaxBeachDriver
> That right there is what's wrong with the system. An issue with pay and you're stuck sitting around waiting for an email, and that's the email you get. The same nonsense over and over without directly addressing your email. why don't you just call the support phone number lol never mind on that one. Just a suggestion but if that ever happens to me, I'll tell them next time when I realize what happened I'll just cancel the trip and ask the rider to immediately get out of my car. Otherwise you're asking me to drive someone without insurance (just give it a minute, the person reading the email may pass out from hysterical laughter that you believe there's Uber insurance). I had the same thing happen to me three weeks ago. I just started the trip late and explained what happened to the rider, then explained how pathetic Uber support is and how they lie to riders about pay and how it really is.


It is a fair analogy to point out that when someone forgets to clock in at work, the boss can't just refuse to pay them!

Now that I see how ridiculous they are at handling it, next time I may hit the passengers up. You'd think they would've looked at that ridiculously low rate and realized something wasn't right. They just bounced on out with smiles on their faces.

I didn't hit them up because on the Uber training videos it does say that if there's an issue with pay or with a route "there's no need to ask the client to do anything" because you can submit for fare review.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

You can submit a fare review. Then you can get a BS email saying sorry but you're screwed. not sure how Uber has been able to get away with no phone support for their employees errrr independent slaves


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Maybe in the future you should say the Uber phone wasn't working properly and wouldn't let you start the trip. So you had two choices: make the trip and keep the customer happy (because in your mind you remembered that quote about not bringing it up to the rider and there's no need to do anything) or let the customer know about Uber's technical problem and tell them they're going to have to cancel and get another ride which may delay them getting to their destination. Which of these two scenarios should be used in the future should this happen again?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Just got this response:

"----- here, with Uber Support.

In some cases, we do a courtesy adjustment, and you are lucky if you've had more than two. A third time, isn't likely to happen, as you've done it long enough to know how things work.

However, I'll resubmit this request again to an Operations Manager for you, sorry for the long delay and wait..."

1) LUCKY?!

2) This is NOT the 3rd time this has happened, this is only the friggin 1st time I've had a ride not start on time and only the 2nd time I've asked support for a fare adjustment.

I wonder if they tell passengers that they're "lucky" to have a fare adjustment. Yeah, they don't.


----------

